# Ordered My Saltmarsh Heron 16...



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! Congrats! And nice skiff you chose to post!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope you don’t mind. I’m liking your color combo. Any regrets with the Evinrude ETEC?


----------



## CDR (May 14, 2017)

Looking forward to this build as I have been thinking about one of these in the future. Keep us updated!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do CDR. Go ahead and call Rose....and get on the list if you haven’t done so.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats! You are going to love that skiff. Feel free to pick our brains throughout the process. If you need pics of any of the options, let me know. I think I have just about a pic of every option or configuration. 863-860-7250


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Shadowcast said:


> Congrats! You are going to love that skiff. Feel free to pick our brains throughout the process. If you need pics of any of the options, let me know. I think I have just about a pic of every option or configuration. 863-860-7250


Thanks I really appreciate that. I’m sure I’ll be asking plenty of questions.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Bring em on!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Advice welcomed. Here’s the Awlgrip color chart:










Okay.....looking for advice on a color combo. Right now I’m leaning toward a Seafoam, Kingston Blue or Whisper gray for the hull color.

Link to color chart:
http://www.awlgrip.com/support-and-advice/color-cards.aspx#


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m also leaning toward a side-console versus a tiller model. I’m lazy and the side console looks a bit more comfortable without having to angle my back to reach the tiller.

I may talk to Mel and see if he’d do a custom install....a modified side console similar to what Rick88 did on his Whipray. I really like that clean look. I’m stealing your idea dude.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

If I go with the tiller steer I’d choose the grab bar with the Yeti cooler cradle.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you considered an offset console? Love my set up.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Info man, what color is your boat


Indoman said:


> View attachment 42406
> Have you considered an offset console? Love my set up.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> Advice welcomed. Here’s the Awlgrip color chart:
> 
> View attachment 42382
> 
> ...


Are these the colors ofered for the hull as well or just the deck/cockpit ?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Tigweld said:


> Info man, what color is your boat


Ice blue


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

trekker said:


> Are these the colors ofered for the hull as well or just the deck/cockpit ?


It’s my understanding any of the Awlgrip colors can be used on the deck and hull.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Indoman said:


> View attachment 42406
> Have you considered an offset console? Love my set up.


I thought about an offset console but really want to try and keep the weight down. I’m not sure the weight difference between the center console (offset) and a simple side console....but I’d guess it would be at least 20-pounds or so. If you don’t mind me asking.....where did you get your cushion?

Thx for posting your photo....beautiful skiff!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Thx

I ordered it with the boat. I believe Rose has a local vendor make them.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey there. Great company to work with and worth the wait. The team is very patient and helpful. I threw down on a Herron 18 in Feb 2018 and am in production now. I’m so exited to be a customer and graduate to an owner. 
Thank you for sharing your experience with all of us. I am sharing mine also “Heron18”. Post your pics !!!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I spoke with the folks at Awlgrip and they are mailing me a color chart....much more accurate (I hope) than a computer monitor. I’ll post the Awlgrip contact once I receive the color chart.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you narrow down the colors, I would recommend trying to locate a boat in person with that color. Even compared to paper, the color will come out looking a little different.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I received the Awlgrip color chart today, from Andy Jameson of AkzoNobel (Awlgrip). Decisions, decisions.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

As previously mentioned...I visited Salt Marsh today in Fort Pierce. I found myself with a freebie ticket from ATL to MIA (long story)....so I emailed Rose a few weeks ago and lined up an appointment for today. I caught a “red-eye”...landed in Miami mid-morning...hopped in a rental car and headed up the Turnpike.

Upon arrival, Rose took me out into the shop and showed me a Heron that was nearing completion (see photos below). She explained all the options and I asked for recommendations based on my style of fishing. She really knows her stuff and I really appreciated and valued her input. Nothing is etched in stone at this point but I feel comfortable with the setup I chose:

2019 Heron 16 Tournament
- new larger deck
- molded in bow hatch and dual rear hatches
- pan liner, bait well, under gunnel rod tubes
- bait pump
- Std Center console
- double stainless rod holder on console
- electrical pkg (lights, bilge pump, etc)
- trolling motor prewire
- Lenco trim tabs
- 15-gallon aluminum fuel tank
- poling platform w/two rodholders
- rear bench cushion
- pushpole holders
- 2019 Beluga white 50hp Tohatsu
- 2019 Float On aluminum trailer
- trailer swing tongue
- spare tire and hub assembly
- aluminum mag wheels
- seafoam hull, Matterhorn white deck


Below photos are from the Heron16 that is almost completed....not mine.

I ordered in early September ‘18 and Rose suggested delivery possibly late July or early August ‘19.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The wait times are crazy. It's hard to fathom how many boats they are putting out.

How many people are working there?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Good call redfish5... regarding color. Fortunately they had a seafoam skiff on the assembly line.



redfish5 said:


> If you narrow down the colors, I would recommend trying to locate a boat in person with that color. Even compared to paper, the color will come out looking a little different.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw maybe 6 or 8....I really didn’t pay that much attention....but it looked as if someone was working on each boat on the line. Santa Mel and all the elves were busy working on skiffs.

BTW....Somebody has a mighty nice Heron 18 almost ready to go out the door.



trekker said:


> The wait times are crazy. It's hard to fathom how many boats they are putting out.
> 
> How many people are working there?


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> I saw maybe 6 or 8....I really didn’t pay that much attention....but it looked as if someone was working on each boat on the line. Santa Mel and all the elves were busy working on skiffs.
> 
> BTW....Somebody has a mighty nice Heron 18 almost ready to go out the door.


That may be my 18 you saw. Green hull with 90 Etec? I'm chomping at the bit here! They have been UNBELIEVABLE to work with every step of the way and I'm super stoked to get this boat on the water and start running guide trips on her. Good luck with your 16!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I believe it was. Rose and Mel were very pleased that you chose the Heron 18.


Edge Sportfishing said:


> That may be my 18 you saw. Green hull with 90 Etec? I'm chomping at the bit here! They have been UNBELIEVABLE to work with every step of the way and I'm super stoked to get this boat on the water and start running guide trips on her. Good luck with your 16!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

georgiadrifter said:


> I believe it was. Rose and Mel were very pleased that you chose the Heron 18.


I git the word today from Rose....they sprayed the hull of my Heron 16....seafoam green.

I moved up several slots on the wait list due to some folks delaying their build. So....a little over five (5) months since I got on the list to the start of the build. I think I heard six to eight weeks till completion. I’m hoping to be a boat owner in time for the tarpon run in the Lower Keys.

Thanks Salt Marsh Skiffs!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Got word today she’s out of the mold and in line for cutting and assembly.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I do like that seafoam green with the white. Are you worried at all about glare with how bright a white deck is?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Valid concern....I hope it’s not too bad....I’m new to the skiff game so I lean on a lot of input from folks on this board. It’s my understanding that the Matterhorn white is not the “white-est” of the colors offered by Awlgrip. It is apparently a quite common deck color with many skiff owners.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. I have a G3 14' duck boat but it's a long ways away from the fancy boats a lot of these guys have on here. I have a build in the que with Ankona and am currently trying to settle on some final details for the build, one of those being the deck color. Yours sounds like it's gonna be sweet!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Squid.

Email Awlgrip and they’ll send you a color chart. I think the info is located
in this thread. It’s much better to look at the color card than to try and decipher colors on a computer monitor or IPad/IPhone that may or may not be color-calibrated.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> Valid concern....I hope it’s not too bad....I’m new to the skiff game so I lean on a lot of input from folks on this board. It’s my understanding that the Matterhorn white is not the “white-est” of the colors offered by Awlgrip. It is apparently a quite common deck color with many skiff owners.


I just got a cayenne 2 months ago and I have the Matterhorn white with seafoam hull and granted I’ve only had it for 2 months but it’s not to bright or anything like that. Just a pain to keep clean lol


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice, that's a great looking combo. I just spoke with Rose this morning and sorted out some final details and sent in the deposit to start the build next week. I went with a Teal hull and Matterhorn white deck for my SC16. I'm getting excited!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

JT McStravic said:


> I just got a cayenne 2 months ago and I have the Matterhorn white with seafoam hull and granted I’ve only had it for 2 months but it’s not to bright or anything like that. Just a pain to keep clean lol


Thanks for the positive feedback. I think that’s a classic color-combo and hard to go wrong. Granted it is hard to keep clean....but when it’s clean...it’s looking good.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback. I think that’s a classic color-combo and hard to go wrong. Granted it is hard to keep clean....but when it’s clean...it’s looking good.


Haha exactly definitely a classic!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

She’s out of the mold....deck has been fitted....moving to rigging next week. So far we are 202 days into the process. $300 deposit was made on September 6th, so the process has moved a bit quicker than anticipated. Won’t be long now.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread and to others who've posted. I just sent in my $300 on an Ankona Native SUV 14. @Shadowcast (Jon) has been a great help getting things started. I'll definitely be following your progress for ideas - and to help the dang time pass!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ll pick up the Heron 16 this Monday 4/15. So....if my math is correct, a little over seven (7) months from deposit to delivery. I was originally told ten-months to a year....but several people gave up there spot on the list for various reasons.

I’ll hopefully have some pichers on Monday.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Well today was the day. Almost eight (8) months ago I placed a deposit on a skiff build with Salt Marsh Skiffs.....a family-run boat builder in Fort Pierce, FL. I’ve been a bit antsy the past couple of months in anticipation of delivery day. I picked her up this morning and splashed her this afternoon...for a wet test and the beginning of the engine break in period. I’m spending the night in Fort P...then heading down to Flamingo, followed by a week or so in Big Pine Key. Gonna end the trip with a jaunt out to the Dry Tortugas (minus the skiff) for some fishing and relaxing. I’m hoping to slime her with some tarpon and snook soon. Big thanks to Mel Walker, Rose, Erin and Rory at @saltmarshskiffs . #saltmarshskiffs #saltmarshskiffsheron #ankonaboats #fortpierce #fortpierceflorida #flyfishflorida @ Fort Pierce, Florida


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Congrats on a beautiful boat! I'm at the very beginning of the process and heading toward a Heron 16 as well. Your posts have helped me know what to expect. Thanks!


----------

